# Do you use your hands when you talk?



## AlphaKillaX (Dec 18, 2007)

It's annoying. Why do some people move their hands when they talk??? I don't get it. Some do it so much that every word, let's say they are describing something that has a shape of a ball, then they make a fist to emphasize that the object is round, lol- like this is special ed or something.
The only time I use my hands to talk is to point at an object so the other person can see where it's located or something like that, or just waving bye. I didn't do either for a long time because I don't talk to people. I can just have my hands down and talk to someone like that. Some use their hands when they talk in a job interview after they used a big word to try to impress, to seem smarter than the average person but it's all a joke, it doesn't mean anything. But now everybody on tv is doing it. What if someone just cuts their hands off? Does it mean that they are going to stutter or that they will start moving their arms when they talk? lol. The only people that have a good reason to use their hands to communicate is people who have to use sign language.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I use my hands a lot. It's not a conscious thing.. just happens. The more excited I am the more my hands flail about.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, people don't do it on purpose.


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

I think I've always used my hands quite a bit when talking. Like Kori said, it's not really a conscious thing.

As a non-Spanish speaker now living in The Republic of Panamá, I do it a lot more than I used to. :lol


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

People say I use my hands when speaking less than others. I consciously avoid it because of my SA, but I actually would feel more natural to be able to move my hands a bit. I think most people do it to some degree.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been told I do, but I really don't think so.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

rarely.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Not often :no


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

I only do it when I'm really into what I'm saying other than that I don't. It's not like I'm waving my hands in people's space or high in the air, lol. I definitely don't use my hands to describe a shape of something, :lol.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I generally don't. I may use the middle finger when talking to someone I hate to clarify my position.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> No, I generally don't. I may use the middle finger when talking to someone I hate to clarify my position.


 :lol


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

......................


----------

